# Tracking systems?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband often gives up activities he would like to do so that he can ride with me. It is nice to have his company, but I don't mind riding alone.

The problem is that I have a physical disability (myasthenia gravis) that does limit my abilities somewhat. If I fall off or have to get off, I can't mount from the ground due to weak legs. I can walk about a mile, but not much more.

He says that if I fall off, I will be stuck like an upside down turtle with ants crawling on it.

I would like to find an inexpensive devise that I could have on my person that he could watch on his computer or smart phone to know where I am. Then he wouldn't have to worry. If I stayed in one place for an extremely long time, he could come looking for me.

I know that these exist because I knew someone whose boyfriend put one in her car to spy on her. 

What am I looking for? What are they called? And where do I get it? Links anyone?


----------



## johncp (Jun 22, 2017)

Celeste said:


> My husband often gives up activities he would like to do so that he can ride with me. It is nice to have his company, but I don't mind riding alone.
> 
> The problem is that I have a physical disability (myasthenia gravis) that does limit my abilities somewhat. If I fall off or have to get off, I can't mount from the ground due to weak legs. I can walk about a mile, but not much more.
> 
> ...


I know from the off-road motorcycle world there's a great device called SPOT. Here's the link:https://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=120


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That's pretty cool. The monthly fees seem a bit steep. I wonder if there is anything cheaper.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Celeste said:


> That's pretty cool. The monthly fees seem a bit steep. I wonder if there is anything cheaper.


Do you have a cell phone? If so, it probably has a GPS tracker right in it.


----------



## 255954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Garmin makes a GPS system for dog hunting. The dog wears a collar with a transmitter and the hunter has the GPS locator/receiver. You should be able to find something you can put in your pocket or wear around your wrist or something. They are not cheap but how much is your life worth?


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

The SPOT tracker also has an option for an extra $18 per year that covers helicopter extraction. I've carried one for years and happily never have needed it. Fingers crossed.

When my horse was ranging in 600 acres I also used it on a collar for locating him. That saved me lots of time when I was going riding. I could check his location on Google maps from my phone or computer. Yearly charge is about $150.

That's the only satellite based tracking device I know of. It has a feature to call 911 or to send and "I'm ok" message or a "I need help message". There is also an option to send a text if out of cell range. Fairly pricy per letter but cheap if you really need it.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

There are two options for the Garmin dog one. We use them in our K9 Unit. The Garmin Alpha is the newest model and runs about $800. The Garmin Astro is the older model and runs about $500. They are high tech and probably more than what you are looking for. Plus, if you are looking more for something that your husband could use to find you after a fall, the collars only have a limited range and you may be beyond that range. However these devices WOULD alert your husband should you become "treed" aka you've fallen off and stopped moving if you are still within range of the handheld.

I don't recommend using a GPS locator on your phone as many places do not have cell service and/or it is unreliable and spotty at best.

For SAR work, we have successfully (and easily) rescued many people who utilize the SPOT tracker. I highly, highly recommend it. It can and will save your life (just ask the people we have saved!), especially if you frequently go out into the wilderness.

There are also different brands of Personal Locator Beacons that, in the event of you getting lost, you can press a button and it will send out an emergency signal to local emergency resources with your location. HOWEVER these have been known to not be quite as reliable location-wise depending on the brand you use and the area you are in. Those of us in SAR generally purchase the SPOT tracker over a PLB for ourselves. But the PLBs are a bit cheaper and most do not come with a subscription service.

You can buy the PLBs at REI or other outdoor stores. I think you can get the SPOT there, too, but you would probably be better off getting that from the manufacturer directly via johncp's link. You can buy the Garmin Alpha or Astro from Garmin directly or you can buy package deals (and cheaper refurbished ones) from Outdoor Dog Supply


----------

